

Lawsuit accuses IBM of hiding China risks amid NSA spy scandal - hepha1979
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/12/12/us-ibm-lawsuit-idUSBRE9BB1BP20131212

======
lispm
I love that. The NSA actions are backfiring.

